# Fix "DXGI"



## Ken_JJ (Jan 24, 2013)

I want to paly OBS on Windows Server R2 2008, it's can not run,because the "DXGI adapter", I don't have the review function,so I remove "D3D10System.cpp" and other depend on "D3D10System.cpp" variable.
I recomplier it,and it sucess.
But when I run it,the obs is crash.
Could I fix the  "DXGI" ?

Thank you


----------



## Muf (Jan 24, 2013)

I run Windows Server 2008 R2, and I have no problems running OBS. Make sure you have the "Desktop experience" add-on installed, have up-to-date graphics drivers and the latest DirectX runtimes.

Getting rid of dependencies like that won't solve anything; OBS relies on certain features only offered by DirectX10.1 and higher.


----------

